# Urban Advantage......



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

:lol:










:twisted: Something you won't see on a HK!!!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry - repost - it was under Maser's "Shooting sideways" thread


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

Did someone mention little old me?


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I love that pick, I have shown it to too many people to count! oh and I'm stealing your Tom Cooky CQC sig...


----------

